# UFC Store in Vegas



## Fijian Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm going to be in America early this December, Las Vegas, L.A and NYC to be exact. I was wondering if there's a UFC store/shop in any of those locations? People in this forum would know much more about this than me, can you get UFC gear, t-shirts, hoodies etc in general shopping malls?? Not Tapout merch but actual UFC branded clothing. I've tried to search online for info but not much luck. I'm not going to UFC 92 unfortunately but I've heard that UFC have their HQ located on the strip.

Any help?? Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

http://ufcstore.seenon.com/ I don't live in Vegas or Ny, but here's where you can buy UFC merchandise online.


----------



## Fijian Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

Cheers for the reply man, are there any UFC shops or headquarters where I can pick up some merch on the strip though? I'm going in a couple of weeks and shipping would'nt get to Australia in time from their website.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure man. I haven't been to Vegas or live there. I would assume the clothing stores there will have all sorts of UFC clothing, but I'm not exactly sure.


----------

